# 1990 Hymer s670 - parts help please



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

I am the proud owner of a Hymer s670. Does anyone have a 1990 Hymer that has or is unfortunately being scrapped? I need a wiper motor. Bosch and ALL sources cannot provide one. Without a wiper motor I cannot use the vehicle on a road. I have a £12,000 motorhome sitting on my drive and it is breaking my heart. All I need is a wiper motor. Can anyone help?

Any 1988 - 1992 shape like my avitar.

Regards


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Just a thought.
Could it be re -wound by an electrical motor specialist?


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Have you tried Hymer in Germany? They were very helpful when we needed a part for our 1992 Hymer.

A motor rewind company sounds good as well.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Another thought -

Motorhome builders often use parts in use or just phased out by various car or truck manufacturers. For instance the wiper blades on a 2000 Hymer I had were a Volvo truck's. The headlamps on my present Merc-based EuraMobil are from a BMW 5-series. As others have said, try Hymer in Germany, and even if they don't have the part they may be able to offer some helpful information. One thing about Hymers is that there are still plenty of the older ones around - you may well not be the first to have had this particular challenge.

Also, as others have mentioned, a repair to the one you presumably still have might be a solution.

Good luck in your searches.

It might have been worth posting this under 'Hymer' rather than 'Parts & Accessories'...


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you for your kind replies. 

Update

I have already tried ALL the spares companies. The unit required is a Bosch 0 390 246 300 discontiued in 2009 replaced by unit 0 390 246 329 discontinued in 2011. The unit was used by Renault, Cirtoen. I have contacted. Bosch, Hymer, Mercedes, Renault and Citroen. ALL say that the unit is out of stock and to contact either Bosch, Hymer, Mercedes, Renault and Citroen ot try spares companies. One spares company has the unit displayed on their ebay site, but after purchasing I was informed that the unit was not actually available and the money refunded. They keep telling me that they will remove it from the site. But it is still there.

Rewiring is not an option as I have contacted a number of rewiring companies who inform me that 'it is to small to rewire, get a new or used one'. 

So the reason for asking if anyone has a 'dead' 1990 Hymer is the only way I can proceed.

The original request for wiper motor was in 'Hymer' some time ago. This is the clutching at the straw post

Regards


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

What is the problem with the motor, what does or doesnt it do?
It may not be a full rewind that is required, often it is just brushes or a broken wire, an easy diy fix.
James


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

You've clearly expended some effort on this, and it seems that so far your desperate hopes of finding a redundant Hymer are not proving fruitful.

You don't mention trying vehicle breakers - maybe via www.breakerlink.com . My experience of them - once only - was to locate a car door for a Polo, and they came up trumps pretty swiftly, but they are car breakers, and might be of no use for truck parts if that's what you need. They do seem to take requests for wiper motors but I'm guessing that you might need to know which Mercedes, Citroen or Renault models used the one you need.

My techie knowledge is pretty limited - and so I'll ask the Noddy question - is it impossible to find a suitable alternative? I'm thinking that with the millions of vehicles produced over the years, surely there must be a certain similarity somewhere??? Please forgive if of no use at all - only trying to be helpful.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Answers. 

Have tried many breakers incliding Breakerlink a month ago (but have now tried again. you never know).

Motor. Turn stalk, hear the click, no motion. Disconnected electric, removed motor, re-connect electric, no motion. That's it, unfortunately. As a mechanic I'm ok, as an electrician I am as useful as a chocolate house builder in the Sahara.

Motor is at the garage and they say is it ...... (knackered is the nearest derivative I use in my vocablulary). Take the cover off and try to clean up? I think they tried that. Hence the ........

I'm happy with suggestions.


Regards.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

do you know what renault and citroen used it on ?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/

Have you tried Peter Hambilton at Preston, a very well established and respected Hymer repairer.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

have you tried the hymer owner clubs or ebay europe ie italy or germany


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you dragabed and whistlinggypsy.

The listing at Bosch states the vehicles that used the wiper motor but at present there is no replacement. The fitting points are different on new models. They too would have the same difficulties as me. But as pointed out, there are very few cars as old as motorhomes.

I have tried Hymer and foreign conatcts. Even had a listing in New Zealand which petered out. 'out of stock, try Bosch'.

Hambledon have said that there is no facility to repair, but maybe a same type of wiper motor can be adapted if it has the same drive/taper. I have no idea what that means. However they could not suggest which other motor may have the same drive/taper. They were indeed very friendly and helpful. Nice company to deal with.

Regards


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

I expect that you've found www.mister-auto.co.uk, and a search for Bosch ref 0 390 246 329 does yield an "unavailable." The only one of the Merc, Citroen, Renault trio which you mentioned for which they seem to have some old model wiper motors is Citroen.

So I tried the Citroen XM ( partly because I owned a few in past years!) and Mister-Auto claims to have wiper motor ref 0 390 246 330 for them.

A Google search for "Bosch ref. 0 390 246 329" throws up "unavailable" at Mister-Auto but if you look at the foreign language hits (using Google's translate facility) they all state that 0 390 246 329 can be used as an alternative for the Citroen XM. So is there a chance that, conversely, the 0 390 246 330 model the XMs had would work where the 0 390 246 329 is required?

The 0 390 246 330 isn't cheap at £197.40, but if it worked, it might be worth it. Another option might be to locate a scrapped XM, maybe a better bet than a scrapped Hymer???

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Unless your old motor is very badly corroded inside it's almost certainly repairable. Try these people: http://www.robsonandfrancisrewinds.co.uk/armature-rewind/index.html

They may be able to supply brushes etc. too and refurb it. If not you will be able to buy brushes which can be made to fit, Alan.

Look here too: http://dandmrestoration.com/small-motors

It's common on classic cars to repair such things.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you Pard and enerboy.

Will bear in mind the 330. However????

Yes, yes, yes...ish. Enerboys contact has given me hope. Been in touch with the company he gave, and they can collect and possibly 
repair, if it is not the gearing, which I don't think has been damaged. 

Soo? I Will collect the wiper from the garage tomorrow and have it sent to London. Fingers crossed and will keep you all posted.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You might also try here if you need to: http://www.lapelec.co.uk/

it seems they repair too,

Alan.

Edit: Even if it is the gears, as long as they aren't completely mashed, it should be possible to have new ones made, probably not in plastic though.


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Googling the phrase rewind wiper motor gives a couple of vintage car specialists who appear to be able to fix your motor :wink:


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you kimbo4x4. The first two on the page are the one I have contacted. Things may be looking up.

Regards.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

This bloke is breaking several Hymers on ebay

http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/motorhome-parts?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Westkirby01 are you saying that the wiper motor is not the one originally fitted to the Mercedes 410 D and that Hymer have bought one in for that range of 'S' models and anything else they made on the 410 D base between 1988 and 1993?

Have you got the Hymer part No. or do they only use the Bosch No. ?

Have Hymer Germany have any advice ie where they sourced the unit from?

There is a very large Hymer dealer that appears to have parts stock that Hymer Bad Waldsee sometimes don't, they have a depot in Bielefeld.

Have you asked Bosch if they can give you part No's for wiper motors with the same drive fitting/connection, and if they are available?

You probably know there is a small club in Germany for the 1988 - 1993 'S' Hymers, the man running it has a S670 and is very practical and helpful.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Bill_H. I have left a message with your contact. Thank you.

Vevee. Thank you for your advice and information.

Hymer have said that the unit fitted is the Bosch 0 390 246 300 for that series of Hymer. Hymer do not have a stock. They informed me to contact Bosch, Renault, Citroen or any other spares, breakers etc or private organization that could help.

I have searched Europe and world wide for the possibility of a part. A number of organizations contacted have asked if I am able to result this problem could I let them know. It is a minor problem as very few wiper motors die, but I seem to be the first to hit the wall.

Stock is no longer available. Most modern cars/vehicles use a wiper motor that has different mounting. I would assume,as they have, that there are not enough 25 year old cars about to warrant a replacement manufacture run. Bummer!

Regards


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Are you dealing with Hymer Bad Waldsee or in the UK? 

Do Hymer have their own part No. ?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Veevee

Please see the Hymer parts diagram below.

I have contacted Hymer on behalf of Westkirby01 who have advised the part is NLA, and that unfortunately no alternative can be offered.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening,

I have just received an email from a veteran Hymer owner who introduced himself to us a short while ago.

He would like to suggest that you contact B-B Systemtechnik www.liner-wischer.de with whom he spoke at the Dusseldorf show who may do a kit for this vehicle.

I hope this helps, let me know and I will keep him informed with your progress.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Unless your old motor is very badly corroded inside it's almost certainly repairable. Try these people: http://www.robsonandfrancisrewinds.co.uk/armature-rewind/index.html
> 
> They may be able to supply brushes etc. too and refurb it. If not you will be able to buy brushes which can be made to fit, Alan.
> 
> It's common on classic cars to repair such things.


Update

YES. YES. YES.

Thank you enerboy and premium and all. Great news for me, and others who may have knackered wiper motors in future.

The above company can repair and refurbish the wiper motor. Cost of approx £80 + £17.50 postage (collection and return). The motor is being repaired as I write and will be returned to me next week. As the weather improves I will re-install it. (1 ft of snow here at the moment)

This price is comparable with a new motor, which no one has. I did make one contact who said that they 'may have one for £360 + VAT + postage'. Aaaagh.

Premiummorothomes, I did not contact the German company as I had already sent the motor for repair. They look the same as ours but I do not have their price, sorry folks.

Thanks and regards to all


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Westkirby!

I'm glad to hear of your success in gettig the wiper repaired!!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad you are getting it sorted Westkirby. I had the same problem in around 1976 with my pride and joy, water had been getting in and the motor was completely corroded. Eventually found a specialist who refurbished it for me.

The photo is of the same model and colour. A fab car. I have had endless similar problems with old car and old machinery. There are specialists preserving most things.

Regards, Alan.


----------



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

Very long shot, but this guy tracked down a hinge for us that several other Hymer dealers around Europe couldn't do.

He's in Dortmund, Germany - but has offered to post parts out to us as we travel and break bits, and is good on English emails!

Sebastian Schwalb

Dürrwang-Mörlein GmbH
Hymer-Center-Dortmund

Nortkirchenstr. 63
D-44263 Dortmund

Fon: 0049 (0) 23194116541
Fax: 0049 (0) 23194116525
mail: [email protected]
internet: http://www.duerrwang.de


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*New Wiper Motor*

Obviously a little late to help but i found these vendors offering new 0 390 246 329 units:

http://www.autoteiledirekt.de/bosch-679831.html

https://www.geizteile-shop.de/produ...schermotor/Wischermotor_Bosch_0390246329.html

FactoryNumber: BOSCH0390246329
CITROEN N95652991 
LAUBER990142 
PEUGEOT95652991

Hope it helps if necessary.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## pungers (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi .
Just found out that Citroen XM models also use this motor so could be useful info for future.
Hope repair is OK.
Regards
Pungers


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

hi all , long time no see ,

try this forum www.busfreaks .de . this is a site for all your information , one snag !! it,s german and you will need to translate but this is a world of knowledge with regaurds to motorhome stuff , and old timers what you dont know and these do no matter what !!!!!!!. when i get issue,s i go here . they do talk back too.

denton


----------



## cbrookson (Jul 19, 2010)

Westkirby01 said:


> YES. YES. YES.
> 
> Thank you enerboy and premium and all. Great news for me, and others who may have knackered wiper motors in future.
> 
> The above company can repair and refurbish the wiper motor. Cost of approx £80 + £17.50 postage (collection and return). The motor is being repaired as I write and will be returned to me next week.


Thanks for all of this. Just been told today our 1992 S700 needs a new wiper motor! Let me know how you get on with the rewinding........

Cheers


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello cbrookson

The wiper has been repaired as is being delivered tomorrow.

The two who run the comany, Devon and Mike were very helpful and explained everything that I needed to know.

http://www.robsonandfrancisrewinds.co.uk/armature-rewind/index.html

The full cost has been:-

Repair = £79
Postage = £17.50 (collection and return by courier)
Vat = £19.30
Total = £115.80

If you do contact them, mention me. I told them that I would inform other members of MHF.

I took the unit out myself and will replace it myself. Awkward to get to. Took me an hour. 3 bolts on the support, 1 on the linkage. 4 nuts and bolts on the lower engine cover. If you have skype I can show you using a tablet (daylight only).

PM if you want and I will sent you my skype details.

Regards


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

DONE IT.

After a mixup in delivery by CityLink.(Posted on 14th, arrived today 18th at 10:30. Next day delivery?) 

Commenced install at 11:00. Completed at 12:05. Wiper works well and 'Lucy' is roadworthy again.

Thank you to all who offered information. Just love MHF and members.

Regards.


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd like to second how good a helpful forum is, internet at it's best.


----------

